

Clocks - highCs
http://procyonic.org/clocks/index.html

======
agumonkey
I strongly suggest to read his blog
[http://dorophone.blogspot.fr/](http://dorophone.blogspot.fr/)

Lots of funky emacslisp, emacslisp monads, some forth interpreters and so on.

------
bugmen0t
> (N.B.: This is mostly exploratory work and as such doesn't really try to be
> cross browser - your best bet is a recent Chrome or Chromium, but some
> clocks work in recent Firefox or Safari.)

works well in Firefox.

------
viach
Interesting, i like it. There is another resource for creating generative art
like this [http://www.contextfreeart.org/](http://www.contextfreeart.org/)

------
ChrisArchitect
9 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6856931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6856931)

------
eridal
this is awesome!!

there are a bunch of clocks, just change the clock number in the url.

it's really nice being able to follow up the artist's creative process.

